# AEP products



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*V-bar bracket...*

I have the v-bar bracket for drilled risers such as the Hoyt Vantage Elite riser. It is a fantastic bracket. Seems adjustable far beyond what any one archer could need. Very solid.


----------



## 0thello (Sep 16, 2009)

I did notice all the possibiltes for set up options.. I'm looking at this equipment for target & 3D purposes..

Thanks for the response..


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Nunzio (the owner) is a top notch individual. He's been around for a long time doing his thing. He doesn't advertise. Mostly just goes to shows to promote his products. All of his stuff is function over style. I've had a lot of stabilizers and vbars, but my favorite is still my AEP set up.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

we have 2 of the small diameter stabilizer set had a large one on my freedom pro but sold it with the bow also have his hunting one on my tx4 only stuff Ill use its great stuff and NUnzio is the best


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

I have 2 different AEP Set ups you will not be dissapointed!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the AEP stabilizer systems , very easy to get your bow balanced at full draw! Very functional ! and adjustable !


----------



## CutTheLine (Jul 21, 2009)

*Awesome products*

I turned to AEP when I was shooting a Mathews Apex. The bow was a great shooter but had a lot of shock. The AEP stabs totally eliminated it. I now don't even try any other brand. I just purchased a Monster 7.0 and transfered my AEP setup and it works just as good on this bow. Nunzio is a great guy to deal with and this is the last stab setup I will ever use.


----------



## antleraddiction (Aug 1, 2009)

*Great product*

I have had mine for around 8 yrs never any problems have transfered it from 
my mathews Conquest 3 to a apex and now to my constitution. Nunzio has always been great to deal with. Main Stab and v-bar setup. 

Dave


----------



## jhunt414 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been shooting their stabilizer's forever, and I will say that they have the most adjustable systems out there, period. I say this because I like a lot of weight. The oniginal aluminum rods are the easiest to adjust. I also have the over and under which is super stiff, his stiffest so far. I just got a snyper this year, the snyper side stabilizer is awesome cause its long and puts the weight all on the end giving more inertia. The front one is not as stiff as the others, and the weight that can add to the end is limited but if you don't need that long of a stab and that much weight its fine, but I need a 36" with max weight and that starts to weaken the stiffness of the stabilizer. All of Nunzio's products are top notch, I won a FITA world championship with the aluminum rods. Its nice to see the family every year in springfield. I curently am shooting a 36" over and under, with a snyper side bar.


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I have many of their products and they work. Nunzuio is the BEST to work with,


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Nunzio is the best! great guy !


----------

